# Dude...Hilarious EMINEM video...



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

Check out this spoof. I think there is some real talent here. It starts off O.K....but it gets hilarious. You have to watch the whole thing...some Martial Arts in it too...

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/mwal.html


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2005)

I am on this video kick...

here is another one.

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/armyrillo.html

I am not sure which is funnier...but I am thinking the 1st one.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2005)

tea whay a trust punch to the mid section


----------

